# Hottest Hairstyles of the Week: 11/21/2008



## daer0n (Nov 22, 2008)

*Blake Lively* 
With her dirty blonde glossy strands whimsically curled, the _Gossip Girl _was spotted at the 5th anniversary of the CFDA/_Vogue_ Fashion Fund. 





*Megan Fox*
The sultry starlet showed off her haute tousled espresso-color locks at the _GQ_ "Men of the Year" party in L.A. 





*Jennie Garth*
At the premiere of the film _Twilight_, the _90210_ veteran paired her short ringlets with an elegant flower accessory. 





*Miley Cyrus* 
The teen sensation dazzled at the premiere of her new flick _Bolt_ with her lengthy tresses chicly styled. 





*Brittany Snow* 
The adorable blonde accessorized her curly locks with a black headband, giving her a bohemian-esque look while attending an after party in NYC. 





*Beyonce* 
The fierce songstress rocked the pompadour look as she unveiled _Seventeenâ€™s_ 2008 Style Star of the Year in NYC. 





*Madonna* 
The songstress is picture perfect with soft pretty blonde tresses while attending the launch of the Tattoo Heart Collection benefiting UNICEF. 





*Kelly Brook* 
While launching her new fragrance â€œVivacious,â€ the actress and model voluminously swept her chestnut-color curls. 





*Mena Suvari* 
With blunt bangs and a sleek blonde bob, the petite actress attended a party in Hollywood. 





*Monica Cruz* 
The actress is the epitome of a brunette with an array of two-toned waves at the re-launch of MANGO's flagship store in NYC. 

Source


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

I wish I could get my hair like Megan Fox's, mine's either flat or fluffy like a lion, I can't get an in between





And Brittany Snow's hair is so cute in that picture!


----------



## Karren (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree Katie.. Hell I wish I looked like Megan Fox!! Lol


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 22, 2008)

I love Megan Fox and Miley Cyrus' hair color! I'm a sucker for those chocolate caramel shades but I'm a wuss to dye my hair.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 22, 2008)

I like some of them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2008)

I love those caramel highlights as well. I was thinking of trying that to break up the solid dark brown that is my hair.


----------



## chandrika (Nov 22, 2008)

I am not sure about Beyonce's roots, very trendy beehive look, but it really draws attention to the roots. Maybe that is intentional...I mean she still looks good.


----------



## Annia (Nov 22, 2008)

My fav one is Jennie Garth


----------



## chocobon (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh Jennie Garth looks so good!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 22, 2008)

Couple of them are nice looks..


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm really like Megan Fox and Miley Cyrus' colours and styles


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 22, 2008)

Awww Britney Snow is so cute.

And Megan Fox is gorgeous, but IMO in that picture she looks more like a porn star then a talented actress

And this has nothing to do with hair.I'm a big fan of layered necklaces, but Mileys are very distracting


----------



## fellybabe (Nov 23, 2008)

i love those hairstyles. presently, i had the monica cruz hairstlye on since two weeks now.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 23, 2008)

Love them all except Beyonce and Mena Suvari. I really like Blake's.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 23, 2008)

yes, I agree with Chandrika.

At first looking through here, I was like, oooh I like that, like this, but as I got further down and saw Beyonce, all I could remember to comment on, overwhelmingly, was that she needs to get her roots done.

Everything else flew out of my head, LOL


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the first and last.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 3, 2008)

i love Megan Fox's hair, but my god.. that is the face of too much plastic surgery. anyone else thinks she looks a little... horse-like now? or is that just me?

i only recognize her from the eyes up.


----------



## chandrika (Dec 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MaddyBoo718* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love Megan Fox's hair, but my god.. that is the face of too much plastic surgery. anyone else thinks she looks a little... horse-like now? or is that just me?i only recognize her from the eyes up.

It could be she has been a little over airbrushed I suppose, but she does have the look of maybe having had surgery, Hollywood people who have had surgery tend to have a certain look don't they. I actually like it, were I so wealthy I would probably do it myself, I have seen people totally transformed. And especially as I am getting older, I am starting to notice a few lines round my eyes and bags that only used to appear after a late night, seem to be there no matter how much sleep I have had. Guilty of standing in front of the mirror, pulling my face up, wondering what could be done...but unlikely to ever be able to afford it as things stand!
I did invest in some prescription strength retin A cream recently, that is supposed to remove fine lines. I am trying it on my hands first, so far so good.


----------



## speedy (Dec 3, 2008)

Most of them are gorgeous. I don't like Beyonce's though.


----------

